# Small gestation sac at 6 and a half week scan



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

I wonder if you'd be able to give me some advice. I had my first scan today which seemed to go well. The fetus measured 7mm which the ultrasonographer said was spot on for 6+4 (which is what I am today) and there was a heartbeat and yolk sac present. In fact, she said that everything looked just as it should. It was only when I looked at the report at home that I noticed that it also said 'sac size is small for gestation age.' I'm now worrying like mad that this is a problem, after coming away feeling so happy and reassured. I would really appreciate any thoughts you have about this,

Many thanks,

Lou xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, the fact that the heartbeat was there, and they haven't booked you in for anoher scan next week means that they have no concerns, it was maybe a case of them thinking you were furher on prior to the scan being performed.

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you, Emily!

After all that worry, I phoned today and it seemed that it was a computer glitch and shouldn't have been there on the report at all - phew! Thank you for coming to my aid though!

Lou x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

OOOh, modern technology!!!!!


----------

